# Help! vivarium stand



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,

I currently have a 4x2x2 viv and looking to get another 4x2x2 viv and stack them on top of each other.

However the bottom viv will be on the floor and I would like to raise it off the floor about 1 or 2 feet so it doesnt get kicked and so I dont have to kneel right down to get in.

Any ideas? Most seem to be vivarium cabinates that dont look like they could hold 2 vivs tbh. Tried looking at BnQ and Ebay.

Any help apreciated, thank you.


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Probs best looking for a coffee table or something similar. I wouldnt bother looking for anything reptile associated, have a look in argos at tables and desks etc.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you could buy some legs.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

as meko said, there are some legs on ebay, i have mine on 2 bedside cabinets and they are very sturdy, i have my 4 foot tank on a stand but i wouldnt risk putting another one one there, id just be waiting for it to collapse


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi!

I found the perfect solution when I had the same problem!

Buy Verona TV Bench. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

I have 5 of these holding up a 6x2x2, 4x2x2, 4x2x2, 3x2x2, 2x2x2, all with solid backs! Their 2 ft wide so you just turn them the other way - get two - perfect support!! I was so pleased when I found these as they match my set ups great!! Hope this helps!

Anna.


----------

